# Accéder à un dossier/fichier Windows depuis mac os



## AppleSpirit (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'utilise high Sierra avec Parallels Desktop et je souhaiterais accéder à un dossiers tel que celui ci : 

C:\Users\pro\source\repos\entrainement

directement depuis MacOs, est-ce possible ? Par exemple en tapant open et une adresse depuis le terminal ? 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Janvier 2018)

Personne ne sait ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (31 Janvier 2018)

voici la réponse (à taper dans le terminal) : 


```
open /Volumes/C/Users/pro/source/repos/entrainement
```


----------

